# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Cafe nhạc Trịnh cuối tuần (Ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Nha Trang về đêm + Không phụ thu)

## Henry Tu

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH BIỂU DIỄN NGHỆ THUẬT HÀNG TUẦN TẠI KHÁC SẠN GREEN WORLD
Thứ 7: Hòa Tấu Guitar và Violon Cổ Điển
Chủ Nhật: Đêm Nhạc Trịnh Công Sơn
Thời gian: 19h – 21h00
Địa điểm: Nhà Hàng Paradise, tầng 21*Với mong muốn tạo một địa điểm thư giãn cuối tuần và giao lưu âm nhạc cho những ai yêu thích dòng nhạc Trịnh Công Sơn, bắt đầu từ ngày 23/05/2015 khách sạn Green World Nha Trang tổ chức đêm nhạc Trịnh Công Sơn định kỳ vào Chủ Nhật hàng tuần tại nhà hàng Paradise, tầng 21 thời gian từ 19h-21h. Đến với đêm nhạc này, ngoài những ca khúc nổi tiếng của Trịnh Công Sơn, Quý khách còn được thưởng thức những tình khúc xưa lãng mạn và trữ tình của các nhạc sĩ nổi danh khác như Phạm Duy, Vũ Thành An, Ngô Thụy Miên…
Trong không gian mở thoáng mát với tầm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Nha Trang tuyệt đẹp về đêm, những ca sĩ chuyên nghiệp sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách những bài tình ca bất hủ được trình diễn qua thể loại Acoustic với ghitar và violon trầm ấm. Bên cạnh đó, Quý khách còn có thể yêu cầu các bài hát mình yêu thích hoặc lên sân khấu hát giao lưu với các ca sĩ và khán giả. 

Đặc biệt, chương trình ca nhạc hoàn toàn miễn phí và Không Phụ Thu bất cứ chi phí nào khác, giá nước uống vẫn giữ nguyên như những ngày trong tuần.

Ngoài ra, vào thứ Bảy hàng tuần cũng tại tầng 21 khách sạn Green World Nha Trang còn có chương trình nhạc hòa tấu ghitar và violon cổ điển dành cho những ai yêu thích dòng nhạc không lời. Với những chương trình âm nhạc mới đặc sắc và hấp dẫn, Green World Nha Trang hy vọng sẽ đem lại cho Quý khách thêm những lựa chọn bổ ích và thư giãn vào dịp cuối tuần, góp phần làm phong phú đời sống tinh thần và đem đến những phút giây giải trí lành mạnh và vui vẻ.

Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
Green World Hotel Nha Trang - 44 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Nha Trang

ĐT : 058.3528 666

Email: sales@greenworldhotelnhatrang.com

Website: www.greenworldhotelnhatrang.com

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/GreenWorldNhaTrang

Twitter: https://twitter.com/GreenWorldHotel

Google + :https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/104419...dhotelnhatrang

----------

